# CES 2018



## ChargePoint (Jul 12, 2017)

We're at CES until January 12th so we thought we'd share a few behind the scenes pics with the community here! We'll continue updating this thread throughout CES.

For CES videos related to ChargePoint features and the latest in EV charging, follow us on Facebook for LIVE videos during CES. If you have questions that pop up while watching, leave a comment right on the Facebook video page!]

Time for a quick tour of the ChargePoint area at CES.



__ https://www.facebook.com/



Plus, a HUGE walk through of the ChargePoint app.



__ https://www.facebook.com/



We're showing off our array of EV charging solutions for businesses and drivers, including the ChargePoint Home, our *Express Plus platform,* and for those outside of the USA - our commercial European products, too.









If you're at CES come by our booth at 7534 in North Hall and say hello!


----------



## ChargePoint (Jul 12, 2017)

Day 1
The first day at CES consisted of debuts from...

Fisker eMotion









Kia Niro









and the BYTON smart intelligent vehicle!









*Day 2*
Taking a peek at the autonomous EV future from Nissan with their IMx crossover concept.









Mercedes-Benz showcased their smart vision EQ fortwo providing a new vision of urban mobility and efficient local public transport. The smart vision EQ fortwo is a cool two-seater and, like all smart models, scores with a maximum of room in a minimum of space.









Toyota stole the show with their futuristic robocar powered by AI, called Yui, and it "lives" in the center of the dashboard, where you interact with a simple 2-D animated avatar.









*Day 3*
Transport Evolve stopped by the ChargePoint booth to film an upcoming segment on our ChargePoint Home and Alexa integration! Below our booth staff poses with our fearless leader and CEO, Pasquale Romano, reminding us that together as a company we are working towards and helping to innovate an electrified future.









We stopped by the Nissan booth to see the Best Innovation of CES award - given to the 2018 Nissan LEAF.


















*Day 4*
We stopped by the Mercedes booth and saw the Mercedes-AMG Project ONE will bring the very latest and efficient, fully-fledged Formula 1 hybrid technology from the race track to the road almost par for par to represent the highlight of AMG's 50th anniversary.









Maryland-based custom carmaker Genovation has been promoting its speed records achieved in an electric converted Corvette over the past year, they have debuted the final version of their all-electric Supercar, Genovation GXE, at CES.









"With the Mercedes-Benz Concept EQA, our electric initiative is gathering pace: by 2022 Mercedes-Benz Cars will have more than ten all-electric vehicles on the market," stated Dr. Dieter Zetsche, CEO of Daimler AG and Head of Mercedes-Benz Cars.


----------



## ChargePoint (Jul 12, 2017)

We had a blast talking to EV drivers and businesses interested in adding EV charging. Thanks CES! 









Don't forget to check out the updated thread here with pics from CES!


----------

